# Partner in the Galveston area



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am somewhat new to the area. I live in Dickinson, and need to meet some folks that want to fish. I have a 17' side console boat with a nice bimini top, live well, fish finder, etc. I usually wind up fishing the holes around Moses Lake, or the flood gates into the lake, or when the weather is calm, i'll run out to the jetties. I'm excited about the calm weather during summer, and looking forward to some near shore/offshore (out to around 10-15 miles or so) fishing for kings, cobia, dolphin, whatever will take a bait. I get off of work at noon on Fridays, so Friday afternoon and all day Saturday is good for me. Send me a message if interested. Thanks.


----------



## BIG RON (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey my name is Ronnie and I live in Texas City and also fish that area.I think it will be a blast to fish with someone new.I work 4 on and 4 off schd. so most of my day's off are during the week but I've been known to call in sick once or twice to go fishing. Thanks


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

BIG RON said:


> Hey my name is Ronnie and I live in Texas City and also fish that area.I think it will be a blast to fish with someone new.I work 4 on and 4 off schd. so most of my day's off are during the week but *I've been known to call in sick once or twice to go fishing*. Thanks


Cheers to you big Ron. :cheers:


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Names Jay and Im always down to fish. Dont really have a set schedule at work and can take off whenever for the most part. Anytime youre up for some fishing gimme a holler. I know alot of East and West bay as well as the area you usually fish and dont mind helping with fuel and bait.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*I know the area!*



McDaniel8402 said:


> I am somewhat new to the area. I live in Dickinson, and need to meet some folks that want to fish. I have a 17' side console boat with a nice bimini top, live well, fish finder, etc. I usually wind up fishing the holes around Moses Lake, or the flood gates into the lake, or when the weather is calm, i'll run out to the jetties. I'm excited about the calm weather during summer, and looking forward to some near shore/offshore (out to around 10-15 miles or so) fishing for kings, cobia, dolphin, whatever will take a bait. I get off of work at noon on Fridays, so Friday afternoon and all day Saturday is good for me. Send me a message if interested. Thanks.


Mr. McDaniel - I grew up in San Leon and graduated from Dickinson High School. I now live in San Antonio, but I visit my mother & sister who still live in Dickinson and Santa Fe --- when I come there, I usually do not bring my boat, but - - - I would share expenses with you for a day of fishing Dickinson Bayou, Moses Lake, Dickinson Reefs --- that area! I do plan to bring my Baby Cat to Dickinson (later this summer) and give it a try. Later!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

All, finally I got my 2001 SeaPro to work and it is ready for fishing when the weather is warm up a bit. It is 21.6ft offshore CC with T-top, and 200HP Mercury. I am stilll a greenie captain for operating the boat in bay and gulf since I came from the lake. I can exchange bay fishing with you guys. If you don't have boat, you are welcome to join. Just let me know. Don't mean to steal your thread here McDaniel. 
==


----------



## pumpsow (Mar 8, 2012)

hey if you still looking for a fishing buddy, i'm ready. i fish normally on kayak but would look to gain some experience with a boat. i'm planning on owning one in the future. let me know


----------



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Do you have a number where you can be reached if so shoot me a PM


----------

